# Mildew control/abatement?



## Malamute (Sep 15, 2011)

I'm visiting family, and the room I have available is in a basement. It always has a really strong mildew smell, and it's made me rather sick a couple times when staying here. Is there any way to deal with it? Someone once told me they took an open bag of charcoal briquets and put them in their storage locker to help deal with mildew, does that help any?

The room has fair air circuation with the central heat, and the fan runs 24/7 to keep the air moving in the house, it just has always been a real problem with mildew.


----------



## Catalpa (Dec 18, 2011)

You'll never be able to get rid of the mildew problem until you address the moisture problem that grows the mildew in the first place. Since it's not your place to work on, maybe get a dehumidifier for them? They could plug it in for a few days before you arrive, it should help knock down the moisture level. If the mildew is visible anywhere, wash the surfaces with a mild bleach solution. Then maybe try a high-efficiency HEPA air purifier to keep running near your bed while you're actually there.

The charcoal idea might help alleviate a little of the problem (simply by absorbing some of the moisture and airborne particles) but it would take time and might be hard to locate where it would do you the most good.

Really the only way to correct a mildew problem is to clear everything out and if there's drywall, take it back to the studs. Remove whatever the moisture source is, be it installing a sump pump, routing downspouts away from the house, whatever. Wash everything and finish with bleach rinse. Then rebuild with moisture resistant drywall and oil based paint.

The only other thing I can think of is to keep all your clothes sealed in your suitcase and sleep wearing a TB mask, but that wouldn't be much fun.


----------

